# Anyone brew there own Clen? how u like to do it?



## thatbloke (Jun 10, 2014)

been considering this, but seems looking for a raw clen source is like looking for a needle in a hay stack, no source seems to stock it or it simply bunk

so looking into if this is really worth the time investigating and getting into to save some cash

any here still brew there own clen? how do you do it? worth the time?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 10, 2014)

Clen has been put on the chinese illegal substance law about maybe 2 yrs ago so the blackish market in china will be where you find it. . You are correct. Fake or substitution of salbutamol for clen is rampid.  Just buy from a reputable peptide research shop In liquid or tabs from an honest source. Because as you know a gram would last a lifetime as its dosed in mcg..
If you dont know how to brew it id suggest dropping the idea as inhaling true clen dust can send you to the crematorium and then u would miss us..


----------



## thatbloke (Jun 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Clen has been put on the chinese illegal substance law about maybe 2 yrs ago so the blackish market in china will be where you find it. . You are correct. Fake or substitution of salbutamol for clen is rampid.  Just buy from a reputable peptide research shop In liquid or tabs from an honest source. Because as you know a gram would last a lifetime as its dosed in mcg..
> If you dont know how to brew it id suggest dropping the idea as inhaling true clen dust can send you to the crematorium and then u would miss us..



yea this is what i have heard, it would explain why so many chinese raw suppliers have everything but clen

i was thinking of brewing it using the mother bottle method, and jus using the mother bottle to make more bottles, 

was wondering if this is what everyone else is doing or perhaps something different

but glad its not jus me having such a hard time trying to find a reputable clen source


----------

